# How did I kill a Kinetik HC1800 in 2 years?



## KyleT (Jul 13, 2012)

My HC1800 was resting at 12.4 so I had it tested... it was pronounced dead this morning (I'll need a jump when I leave my office). It was installed just over 2 years ago. I've done the "Big 3" and my charging system is fine. My system is pretty modest (amps are a 300/4v2 and an old school Rubicon 502) and I never listen with the car off.

It has been very hot here the past 2 summers with more than 100 days over 100 between them... could that have shortened the life of the battery this much?

Most importantly what should I replace it with? It seems I'll be replacing in 3 years or less so something like a Diehard Platinum might be a waste. Should I just go cheap on a plain old battery with a 3 year warranty?


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

Once a discharged battery becomes sulfated it is important to have a proper charger as an alternator alone is never a proper charger. Also depends on what kind of tester is used...pulse testing anything but a regular non sealed water flooded battery can be a shot in the dark.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have not had good luck with Kinetik Batt. I have no clue why myself. Had 2 HC1800 in my truck they where both dead in about 1.5 years. Factory batt, lasted over 3 years, replaced the Kinetik with basic Interstate Batt. almost 2 years ago and not a single problem.

I have had a Stinger batt. in my focus for 4 years and is still going strong. 

You are not the first one that has complained about their Kinetic Batt. not lasting very long.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Huh. We always have good results with Kinetic for auxiliary purposes, but I can't comment on longevity if used as a primary starting battery because we rarley install them like that.

As for a replacement, I've used the Diehard Platinum/Odyssey batteries in my last three vehicles and they all lasted for years.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

I am going on over 8 years on my 1400 (only battery in the vehicle). ALL lead acid batteries produce power via sulfation as AGM, GEL cells and regular flooded cells are lead acid. When they discharge the batteries lead is changed to lead sulfate. A charge pulls the sulfate back out of the lead (does not store power). If lead sulfate is left behind the lead sulfate builds resistance (charges more slowly) as it turns into a crystal and makes it hard for the alternator to charge it. A low battery (50% discharged) can very well start a car and SHOULDNT be charged back up with an alternator. I have a friend who in a 3 month period went through 1 8 month old interstate battery, two optima yellow tops and toasted 2 alternators. Over the last 15 or so months he has used a kinetik 1800 with a ctek charger with a comfort light with 0 issue.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Jan 13, 2012)

I killed my current Kinetic (still can start the car, but if it sits for too long dies) but I know what happened. My alternator gradually went bad and tanked the battery in the process. Now that it's been run dead quite a few times I know it's pretty much toast. I don't blame the battery here though. Kinetics aren't deep cycle batteries, so you have to be careful not to run your system with the car off. It isn't designed that way.

I need to get a good float charger and just plug the car in at night for the future.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

CaptainMorgan said:


> I killed my current Kinetic (still can start the car, but if it sits for too long dies) but I know what happened. My alternator gradually went bad and tanked the battery in the process. Now that it's been run dead quite a few times I know it's pretty much toast. I don't blame the battery here though. Kinetics aren't deep cycle batteries, so you have to be careful not to run your system with the car off. It isn't designed that way.
> 
> I need to get a good float charger and just plug the car in at night for the future.


A kinetik is deep cycle as with any deep cycle battery once its discharged you have to recharge it correctly as lead sulfate ages becomes more difficult to recharge and an alternator is NOT a battery charger.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

May want to consider XS POWER. I hear there batteries are good. Some guys claim they gained an extra volt when using there batteries.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Jan 13, 2012)

Audiolife said:


> A kinetik is deep cycle as with any deep cycle battery once its discharged you have to recharge it correctly as lead sulfate ages becomes more difficult to recharge and an alternator is NOT a battery charger.


Are you sure it's deep cycle? I would think that would be something Kinetic would reference on it's own product pages.

HC1400 (what I have)
Kinetik High Current Power Cells

Are all AGM batteries technically deep cycle? From what I could find in a quick search I didn't find anything to confirm that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

CaptainMorgan said:


> Are you sure it's deep cycle? I would think that would be something Kinetic would reference on it's own product pages.
> 
> HC1400 (what I have)
> Kinetik High Current Power Cells
> ...


There are both types of AGM... so no.. AGM is a construction design, not battery style, it just makes for a more stable battery over time..


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine became a brick after a year as a primary battery. Very useful now as a weight for glue jobs.


----------



## hirino (Aug 2, 2011)

hard to say why it died. i would start by checking alternator to make sure its working properly , next replace the bad kinetik and if you are going with a agm then play your system as usuall park the car after 3 hrs check your resting voltage on the battery if you are below 12.6 you may have problem . your car alternator is a fast charge and if your battery sits below 12.6 it starts to sulfate and the longer it sits in that state the worst it becomes . eventually if not properly charged you will drasticly shorten the life of the agm battery . also 12.4 does not mean your battery id completely dead, i would use a c-tek charger and charge it up and then run it in recondition . anytime an agm battery is @ 12.6 or less u need an intellicharger to properly charge it .


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Die-hard Platinum AGM FTW! Just got the Diehard 31M in my stock location - it was approx $125 less than the identical Odyssey PC2150 - SAME EXACT BATTERY!

RE: Killing Your current battery: Do you charge it often? I know I used to kill batteries all the time when I was younger because I'd always charge them with a crappy charger. They would inevitably over-charge, and last a few years max.

I don't charge them anymore (my listening habits have also matured to the point that I never NEED to charge them  ) - and I get full expected life from them.

I'd also check your alternator/regulator to make sure it's not part of the issue. Bricking $200-$300 batteries is no fun...


----------

